
Gigabit Fiber in Portland - jessaustin
http://maxogden.com/portland-fiber.html
======
mschuster91
Gosh, fiber tucked on utility poles. How backwards is the US, that's
ridiculous.

Fiber has to be digged into the ground and properly isolated from the
environment by laying the fiber inside pipes.

~~~
carlivar
Why?

~~~
mschuster91
Poles can and will be damaged due to external forces (car accidents, lightning
strikes, wind, snowfall) all the time.

A properly buried cable (buried below freezing depth) will last as long as no
one manages to hit it while digging.

~~~
pixl97
At amazingly huge expense. It's way cheaper to re-string it every few years on
the pole when it gets damaged then to avoid the myriad of other cables already
underground.

